# Hooks



## bsm97 (Nov 17, 2013)

I tie my own rigs and haven't quite found a hook size I like. What size/style hooks do y'all like on your double drop rigs?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

khales size 1-3


----------



## Landonsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

Gamakatsu circles or octopus size 1-2


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Eagle Claw Kahle #4


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Mustad circles #2 or #1.

$1.19 or so for 10 at bass pro.


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Eagle claw 2 circles.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Eagle Claw 066 (plated) and 072 (bronze) in #2-4 are great for 2 hook rigs for pompano and whiting and the like if you want a J hook. They stick and hold great. Kahles are also great, I usually use #2s with an eye for snelling. I don't use circles and don't remember the last time I gut hooked a fish in the surf.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Landonsteen said:


> Gamakatsu circles or octopus size 1-2


 just bought size 1 today will se how they work!


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Owner Mutu Light circle hook, size 4, for pan fish. Try it, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Owner #6 #4 #2 Mutu light for surf panfish. Ya can't go wrong. A well designed hook.

EagleClaw #4, #2, and 1/0 Khales for flounder/trout/slot reds. Proven hookers and value priced. I like the nickle color but I fell like the bronze ones are sharper.

Mustad heavy circles 7/0 to 10/0 for sharks/bull reds/tarpon. Expensive but hate to loose a fish of a life time because I was too cheap to buy good hooks. Landed many 4-6 foot sharks, trophy bull reds and a 100lb tarpon on um'.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

What Fatback and Khondker said - but if you hold your rod or set next to your sand spike ready to jerk their jaws off, you better stick with a good "J" hook, like the Gami --- River


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Owner #6 #4 #2 Mutu light for surf panfish. Ya can't go wrong. A well designed hook.
> 
> EagleClaw #4, #2, and 1/0 Khales for flounder/trout/slot reds.


Ditto, but add Owner Mutu 2/0- 3/0 and Kahle 2/0-3/0 for live mullet fishing in the fall.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Baitholder no 4


----------

